# Fingerless Gloves on knitted on straight needles



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

http://annahandknits.wordpress.com/2013/01/21/easy-peasy-fingerless-mitt-pattern/


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I have made both the mitt ones and ones with short fingers on two needles, and ones from side to side. I think the fingered ones were a vintage pattern done in 4ply wooland if I remember the seam was on the side and the fingers were knitted one by one as the glove closed.


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thankyou for the pattern. I'm not good with circs,bless you.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I much prefer two needles to four and magic loop is still magic to me..


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh No!! I just downloaded another pattern! I am sure I need to go to Patterns Anon, anyone know where it is?


----------



## Chrisd (Oct 8, 2012)

Bunyip said:


> Oh No!! I just downloaded another pattern! I am sure I need to go to Patterns Anon, anyone know where it is?


If you ever find it, let me know too,


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

very nice pattern - thank you for sharing


----------



## Tootsie 32 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you find it, let me know. I also need help; have downloaded more patterns than I will ever get to make-- I am an octogenarian


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Made my fingerless gloves last night. I am very happy. thankyou so much for the pattern.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Has anyone had trouble getting the site to come up... I get the first page and it will not go beyond this..... I would love to see the gloves and the pattern... thanks for any tips.... jane


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

I finally got it to print....What size US needle would this be? thanks for your help... jane


----------



## patrician (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm really keen to knit these gloves but there's something I don't understand, and that is 'Place stitch marker' (PM) in a row stating "K15, PM, M1, K1, PM, K16".
Also, on next row it says "P all,*slipping markers as you go* Instruction between asterixes is new to me the other mystery.


----------



## anna-handknits (Apr 7, 2013)

HI Pink Topaz,

I just wanted to say - THANK YOU! for sharing my blog and my pattern here. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw my hit counter for last week. It was a wonderful surprise!

Anna


----------



## anna-handknits (Apr 7, 2013)

HI Pink Topaz,

I just wanted to say - THANK YOU! for sharing my blog and my pattern here. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw my hit counter for last week. It was a wonderful surprise!

Anna


----------



## anna-handknits (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi Patrician, 

If I were you I would ignore the ** in my pattern - I have no idea why I put it there, I was probably trying to make the text bold. I shall find those and remove them!!!

Anna


----------

